# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  عروض بوربوينت حول التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطيرة

## شذى البنفسج

عروض بوربوينت حول *التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطيرة:*


ادارة الحوادث و الطوارئ الناتجة عن المواد الكيميائية Hazardous Materials - A1 مخاطر المواد الكيماوية Hazardous Materials - A2 Hazardous Materials - A3 Hazardous Materials Emergencies Hazardous Materials Transportation Hazardous Materials Lockout and Fire Safety Hazardous Materials Overview Hazardous Materials Training Hazardous Materials Incidents Chemical & Physical Properties of Hazardous Materials Hazardous Materials Awareness Hazardous Material Control and Managemen  




...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Icon30:

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

الموضوع جميل ومفيد 
نترقب الجديد 
تقبلو مروري  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## abu-nada711611

احلا منتدى اشارك فيه بحياتي :31d13c231e:  :Encore:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

موضوع مفيد وقيم ومميز وتسلم دياتك شذى

----------


## راية

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

----------

